# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  من الكرامات التي قد يكرم الله بها بعض "الصالحين" لصلاحهم: إحياء الأموات.

## الشريف ابن الوزير اليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله الطاهرين..
فهذا كلام شيخ الاسلام ـ رحمه الله ـ في إثبات كرامات الأولياء{ إحياء الموتى}...:
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
((فآيات الأنبياء مستلزمة لصدقهم وصدق من صدقهم وشهد لهم بالنبوة والآيات التي يبعث الله بها أنبياء قد يكون مثلها لأنبياء أخر مثل إحياء الموتى فقد كان لغير واحد من الأنبياء وقد يكون إحياء الموتى على يد أتباع الانبياء كما قد وقع لطائفة من هذه الامة ومن أتباع عيسى فإن هؤلاء يقولون نحن إنما أحيى الله الموتى على أيدينا لاتباع محمد أو المسيح فبايماننا بهم وتصديقنا لهم أحيى الله الموتى على أيدينا فكان إحياء الموتى مستلزما لتصديقه عيسى ومحمدا لم يكن قط مع تكذيبهما فصار آية لنبوتهم ))
كتاب النبوات لابن تيمية ص213
وقال أيضاً:
((فانه لا ريب أن الله خص الأنبياء بخصائص لا توجد لغيرهم ولا ريب أن من آياتهم ما لا يقدر أن يأتي به غير الأنبياء بل النبي الواحد له آيات لم يأت بها غيره من الأنبياء كالعصا واليد لموسى وفرق البحر ، فإن هذا لم يكن لغير موسى وكانشقاق القمر والقرآن وتفجير الماء من بين الأصابع وغير ذلك من الآيات التي لم تكن لغير محمد من الأنبياء ، وكالناقة التي لصالح فإن تلك الآية لم يكن مثلها لغيره وهو خروج ناقة من الأرض ، بخلاف إحياء الموتى فانه اشترك فيه كثير من الأنبياء بل ومن الصالحين)) النبوات ص 218
وقال ـ قدس الله روحه ـ:
((ولا يقدر أحد من مكذبي الأنبياء أن يأتي بمثل آيات الأنبياء، وأما مصدقوهم فهم معترفون بأن ما يأتون به هو من آيات الأنبياء مع أنه لا تصل آيات الاتباع الى مثل آيات المتبوع مطلقا وإن كانوا قد يشاركونه في بعضها كاحياء الموتى وتكثير الطعام والشراب فلا يشركونه في القرآن وفلق البحر وانشقاق القمر لأن الله فضل الانبياء على غيرهم )).
النبوات ص232
وفي كتاب الفرقان لابن تيمية ذكر التالي في جملة كرامات الأولياء:
(( وصلة بن أشيم مات فرسه وهو في الغزو، فقال: اللهم لا تجعل لمخلوق علي منة، ودعا الله عز وجل فأحيا له فرسه، فلما وصل إلى بيته قال: يا بني خذ سرج الفرس فإنه عارية، وأخذ سرجه فمات الفرس. ))
وذكر أيضا ـ رضي الله عنه ـ:
(( ورجل من النخع كان له حمار فمات في الطريق، فقال له أصحابه: هلم نتوزع متاعك على رحالنا، فقال لهم: أمهلوني هنيهة، ثم توضأ فأحسن الوضوء وصلى ركعتين، ودعا الله تعالى فأحيا له حماره، فحمل عليه متاعه.))

----------


## طارق منينة

> وقد يكون إحياء الموتى على يد أتباع الانبياء كما قد وقع لطائفة من هذه الامة ومن أتباع عيسى


هذه الجملة من كلام شيخ الاسلام لايعني بها المتصوفة الذين يخترعون الافكار ويتركون الاذكار والجهاد ويخالفون الشرعة والمنهاج 
ولايعني بها ان هذا حاصل في الامة ليل نهار ولافي جميع الازمان من العلماء والزهاد والفقهاء
وانما كما ظهرت آيات خاصة في صحابة عيسي عليه السلام بعد موته من اجراء آيات علي ايديهم في احياءا الموتي وموجودة الاشارة اليها الي الان في العهد الجديد للنصاري بل والعهد القديم عن غير صحابة المسيح عليه السلام--وهي كتب محرفة الا ان فيها بعض بقايا صادقة-كما موجودة فيه البشارات بنبوة محمد بل وبصفة امته ومخرجه والمنطقة التي تظهر فيه وهي فاران اونسل قيدار او ابطال قيدار وهم الصحابة القرشيين الذين افنوا مجد قيدار اي مجد قريش العصبي  وحلت بدله وحدة الجنس البشري في الدعوة العالمية الاسلامية التي تدين لله وحده بالعبودية 

كل هذا موجود-في الكتب المحرفة والتاريخ- وان كان اضيف  اليه من ليس منه سواء في نفس الاعداد او في تأويلها او في اضافات ونسبة احياء الموتي لمن لم تحصل له مثل بولس كما يمكن ان يضيف الصوفية امور كاذبة

ان شيخ الاسلام ضرب مثلين هنا-ساوردهما بعد قليل وهما في النص اعلاه ايضا- علي احياء الموتي في الامة والسبب الذي لاجله احيي الموتي والطريقة ولاحظ الطريقة التي تنفي عن البشر احياء الموتي وهو المعني الوارد علي الذهن عند قراءة عنوان الرابط هنا!
فالطريقة والولي الحقيقي ومن اجل ماذا كلها امور نادرة واسبابها تكون نادرة وورد امور شبيهة مثل شراب السم الذي فعله خالد ابن الوليد ولم يمت منه او رؤية عمر للعدو  ومناداته-وهو بعيد جدا- علي سارية باخذ الحذر كل هذه امور لاتحدث الا في احداث جسام ومن اولياء لله عظام  كما حدث في اشتراك الملائكة في معارك كبري خاضها اولياء الله حقا مثل معركة بدر ويوم حنين وغيرها او كما حدث لاخذ الملائكة لجسد صحابي فلم يدفن علي الارض ولم يعرف مكانه فيها!
كلها امور نادرة وتحدث لكن في امور لنصرة الامة او توكلا واثقا بالله يراه العدو والصديق كشرب السم من خالد رضي الله عنهولايعني هذا انها موجودة في كل مكان وزمان !

انظر -مما تقدم- المثالين 




> وفي كتاب الفرقان لابن تيمية ذكر التالي في جملة كرامات الأولياء:
> (( وصلة بن أشيم مات فرسه وهو في الغزو، فقال: اللهم لا تجعل لمخلوق علي منة، ودعا الله عز وجل فأحيا له فرسه، فلما وصل إلى بيته قال: يا بني خذ سرج الفرس فإنه عارية، وأخذ سرجه فمات الفرس. ))
> وذكر أيضا ـ رضي الله عنه ـ:
> (( ورجل من النخع كان له حمار فمات في الطريق، فقال له أصحابه: هلم نتوزع متاعك على رحالنا، فقال لهم: أمهلوني هنيهة، ثم توضأ فأحسن الوضوء وصلى ركعتين، ودعا الله تعالى فأحيا له حماره، فحمل عليه متاعه.))



وقد دعا يوشع كما في الحديث لوقف الشمس حتي يتم غزوه  ومعركته والله اعلم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

اخي الكريم استسمحك في اثارة انتباهك الى ان عنوان موضوعك فيه نوع من الاساءة -على حد فهمي-لشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله ولاخوانك من طلبة العلم ذلك انه عنوان موهم يرسل رسائل سلبية وكانها منافحة خفية عن بعض المتلبسين بالبدع الشركية في زماننا وان كنت اربا باخي ان يكون كذلك وعليه فانااستسمحه في نقل هذا الرد الجميل  من الشيخ عبد الغفار محمد في كتابه الماتع رد شبهات (النور) حول كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عسى ان يسهم في تصحيح الصورة ودفع الايهام :
يقول اثابه الله في معرض رده على شبهة بعنوان : الأولياء يدبرون العالم ويتصرفون فيه :
لم يسق المخالف سبب إيراده هذا الكلام، وما وجه إنكاره على السلفيين، ثم هذا الكلام قاله ابن تيمية في سياق كلام طويل لنقاش مسألة مشهورة بين الناس فى التفضيل بين الملائكة والناس ولا شأن للتصوف به، وهو قول صحيح لا شبهة فيه في الأولياء الصالحين الأحياء وليس الأموات، كما تعتقد الصوفية في نفع الأولياء الأموات.
كما لم يتعرض المخالف لصفات هؤلاء الذي رزقهم الله هذه الصفات من نفع الخلق وتدبير العالم؟
وما قاله ابن تيمية رحمه الله له لم يكن من عند نفسه أو لكونه صوفيا ذائقا، بل هو من الدين وصريح صحيح نصوص السنة، وفي ذلك أمور منها:
•	مكانة الولي العظيمة عند ربه
كما في الحديث القدسي: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ: مَنْ عَادَى لِي وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالْحَرْبِ وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِي يَمْشِي بِهَا وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي لَأُعْطِيَنَّهُ وَلَئِنِ اسْتَعَاذَنِي لَأُعِيذَنَّهُ وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِي عَنْ نَفْسِ الْمُؤْمِنِ يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ). أخرجه البخاري في (الرقاق ح 6502) من حديث أبي هريرة. فإذا كان هذا حال الولي مع ربه سبحانه، أفيبخل عليه سبحانه بإستنزال النصر والغيث، وإبرار قسمه واستجابة دعائه في الحال وتحقيق شفاعته، وجعل حرمته أعظم من بيته الحرام، وأن يُتَوسل به إلى الله وهو حي وأن يخرق له العادات.
أمور أثبتها الشرع الحنيف للولي الحي الصادق، وخالف الصوفية فأثبتت ما سبق للولي الميت؟؟. 
ومما أثبته الشرع الحنيف للولي الحي من تصريف في الكون ونحوه بقوة الله ومشيئته أمور:
أولا: تنزل النصر والرزق بسببه
(رَأَى سَعْدٌ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ لَهُ فَضْلًا عَلَى مَنْ دُونَهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم هَلْ تُنْصَرُونَ وَتُرْزَقُونَ إلا بِضُعَفَائِكُمْ). أخرجه البخاري (الجهاد والسير ح 2896) من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص ثاني: إبرار قسمه
عن أنس قال: (أَنَّ الرُّبَيِّعَ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ النَّضْرِ كَسَرَتْ ثَنِيَّةَ جَارِيَةٍ فَطَلَبُوا الْأَرْشَ وَطَلَبُوا الْعَفْوَ فَأَبَوْا فَأَتَوُا النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَمَرَهُمْ بِالْقِصَاصِ فَقَالَ أَنَسُ بْنُ النَّضْرِ أَتُكْسَرُ ثَنِيَّةُ الرُّبَيِّعِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَا وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ لَا تُكْسَرُ ثَنِيَّتُهَا فَقَالَ يَا أَنَسُ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ الْقِصَاصُ فَرَضِيَ الْقَوْمُ وَعَفَوْا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَوْ أَقْسَمَ عَلَى اللَّهِ لَأَبَرَّهُ).  أخرجه البخاري في (الصلح ح 2703). وفي رواية من حديث أبي هريرة ولفظه:
(أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ رُبَّ أَشْعَثَ مَدْفُوعٍ بِالْأَبْوَابِ لَوْ أَقْسَمَ عَلَى اللَّهِ لَأَبَرَّهُ). أخرجه مسلم في (البر والصلة ح 2622)وممن أبر الله قسمه البراء بن مالك رضي الله عنه.
ثالثا: حرمة الولي أعظم من الكعبة
عن ابن عمر قال: (صَعِدَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمِنْبَرَ فَنَادَى بِصَوْتٍ رَفِيعٍ فَقَالَ يَا مَعْشَرَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَلَمْ يُفْضِ الْإِيمَانُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ لَا تُؤْذُوا الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَلَا تُعَيِّرُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا عَوْرَاتِهِمْ فإنه مَنْ تَتَبَّعَ عَوْرَةَ أَخِيهِ الْمُسْلِمِ تَتَبَّعَ اللَّهُ عَوْرَتَهُ وَمَنْ تَتَبَّعَ اللَّهُ عَوْرَتَهُ يَفْضَحْهُ وَلَوْ فِي جَوْفِ رَحْلِهِ قَالَ وَنَظَرَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَوْمًا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ أَوْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ فَقَالَ مَا أَعْظَمَكِ وَأَعْظَمَ حُرْمَتَكِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُ أَعْظَمُ حُرْمَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْكِ). أخرجه الترمذي في (البر والصلة ح 2032). فهذا هو الإسلام وليس تصوفا، والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة تدل على القوة الخارقة التي وهبها الله عزوجل للولي المؤمن، بل وتدل على قدرته الخارقة المخالفة لأمور الطبيعة، ومن هذه القوى ما حصل من كرامات لبعض الخُلّص من المؤمنين من عهد الصحابة فمن بعدهم:
كما حصل مع العلاء بن الحضرمي ومَشْيه على الماء هو من معه، واستجابة دعاء العباس لاستنزال المطر وقبول توسل عمر به، ومثله حصل مع معاوية، وفضل أويس القرني، ومثله كثير في حياة الأولياء الأحياء. 
أما عقيدة الصوفية التي ينافح عنها المخالف، فتجاوزت الأحياء إلى الأموات، وجعلت لهم من القدرات والخوارق في تدبير شؤون هذا الكون ما يرفضه الشرع المطهر، وهذا من البدع المحدثة في الأمة الإسلامية التي أورثت الناس التبرك بالأولياء الأموات والإعتقاد في تصريفهم الكون ونحوه مما هو مبسوط في كتبهم.
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "بلغنى عن بعض السلف أنه قال ما ابتدع قوم بدعة إلا فى القرآن ما يردها ولكن لا يعلمون". 
وقال أيضا: "حقيقة الملك والطبيعة الملكية أفضل، أم حقيقة البشر والطبيعة البشرية، وهذا كما أنا نعلم أن حقيقة الحى اذ هو حى أفضل من الميت، وحقيقة القوة والعلم من حيث هو كذلك أفضل من حقيقة الضعف والجهل، وحقيقة الذكر افضل من حيث الأنثى".  
فانظر بارك الله فيك إلى إعتقاد القوم في أمواتهم، كالحلاج والسهروردي المقتول وابن عربي وابن سبعين وابن الفارض، وغيرهم من أرباب القول بوحدة الوجود والحلول والإتحاد.
أما قول المخالف ما نصه: 
(هل يجوز الآن أن نقول أن للأولياء القّدرة على تدبير العالم ؟! هل من الممكن الآن أن نغيّر فتوى التحريم لفتوى تحليل تتوافق مع ابن تيمية ؟! هل آن لنا أن نعلم أن ابن تيمية صوفي ذائق ؟!!).
فأقول: ومن منع ما وهبه الشرع المطهر للولي الحي، كما أنه لم يذكر فتوى التحريم التي زعم وما هي؟ 
وأما قوله أن ابن تيمية صوفي ذائق؟ فهذا ضرب من الخبال، فابن تيمية عالم رباني سائر على منهج سلف الأمة، زاهد عرف معنى الزهد فعاشه واقعا، فذاق من خلاله طعم العبودية لله، فسلك به طريق الجنة للحوق بركب الأنبياء والصديقين والأولياء، فضحى بكل شيء في سبيل ذلك وجاهد في سبيل الله ودينه باليراع واللسان والسنان، فلم يخشى في الله لومة لائم حتى مات في سبيل ذلك مسجونا رحمه الله؟
رابط الكتاب :
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1854

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله في الأخوين : ابن الشاطئ ، والعاصمي ..

وهدى الله الأخ ابن الوزير عن هذا المقال والعنوان المستغرب من كاتب (( سني ))  ، توقيعه : ( إيثار الحق .. ) .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> هذه الجملة من كلام شيخ الاسلام لايعني بها المتصوفة الذين يخترعون الافكار ويتركون الاذكار والجهاد ويخالفون الشرعة والمنهاج 
> ولايعني بها ان هذا حاصل في الامة ليل نهار ولافي جميع الازمان من العلماء والزهاد والفقهاء


وهل الأخ ابن الوزير استدل لمايفعله الصوفية الخرافيون المبتدعة.بكلام شيخ الاسلاما بن تيمية؟ 
أم فقط أشار إلى كلامه...حتى لايفهم من كلامك أخي الحبيب..أن فيه اتهام للاخ بالترويج لمذهب هؤلاء..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> ان شيخ الاسلام ضرب مثلين هنا-ساوردهما بعد قليل وهما في النص اعلاه ايضا- علي احياء الموتي في الامة والسبب الذي لاجله احيي الموتي والطريقة ولاحظ الطريقة التي تنفي عن البشر احياء الموتي وهو المعني الوارد علي الذهن عند قراءة عنوان الرابط هنا!
> فالطريقة والولي الحقيقي ومن اجل ماذا كلها امور نادرة واسبابها تكون نادرة وورد امور شبيهة مثل شراب السم الذي فعله خالد ابن الوليد ولم يمت منه او رؤية عمر للعدو ومناداته-وهو بعيد جدا- علي سارية باخذ الحذر كل هذه امور لاتحدث الا في احداث جسام ومن اولياء لله عظام كما حدث في اشتراك الملائكة في معارك كبري خاضها اولياء الله حقا مثل معركة بدر ويوم حنين وغيرها او كما حدث لاخذ الملائكة لجسد صحابي فلم يدفن علي الارض ولم يعرف مكانه فيها!
> كلها امور نادرة وتحدث لكن في امور لنصرة الامة او توكلا واثقا بالله يراه العدو والصديق كشرب السم من خالد رضي الله عنهولايعني هذا انها موجودة في كل مكان وزمان !
> 
> انظر -مما تقدم- المثالين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وقد دعا يشوع كما في الحديث لوقف الشمس حتي يتم غزوه ومعركته والله اعلم


وهل أنكر الأخ ابن الوزير هذا الكلام..
أما تراه فيه أخي الفاضل مزايدة لاداعي لها أصلا..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> اخي الكريم استسمحك في اثارة انتباهك الى ان عنوان موضوعك فيه نوع من الاساءة -على حد فهمي-لشيخ الاسلام رحمه الله ولاخوانك من طلبة العلم ذلك انه عنوان موهم يرسل رسائل سلبية وكانها منافحة خفية عن بعض المتلبسين بالبدع الشركية في زماننا وان كنت اربا باخي ان يكون كذلك وعليه فانااستسمحه في نقل هذا الرد الجميل من الشيخ عبد الغفار محمد في كتابه الماتع رد شبهات (النور) حول كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عسى ان يسهم في تصحيح الصورة ودفع الايهام :
> يقول اثابه الله في معرض رده على شبهة بعنوان : الأولياء يدبرون العالم ويتصرفون فيه :
> لم يسق المخالف سبب إيراده هذا الكلام، وما وجه إنكاره على السلفيين، ثم هذا الكلام قاله ابن تيمية في سياق كلام طويل لنقاش مسألة مشهورة بين الناس فى التفضيل بين الملائكة والناس ولا شأن للتصوف به، وهو قول صحيح لا شبهة فيه في الأولياء الصالحين الأحياء وليس الأموات، كما تعتقد الصوفية في نفع الأولياء الأموات.
> كما لم يتعرض المخالف لصفات هؤلاء الذي رزقهم الله هذه الصفات من نفع الخلق وتدبير العالم؟
> وما قاله ابن تيمية رحمه الله له لم يكن من عند نفسه أو لكونه صوفيا ذائقا، بل هو من الدين وصريح صحيح نصوص السنة، وفي ذلك أمور منها:
> •    مكانة الولي العظيمة عند ربه
> كما في الحديث القدسي: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ: مَنْ عَادَى لِي وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالْحَرْبِ وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِي يَمْشِي بِهَا وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي لَأُعْطِيَنَّهُ وَلَئِنِ اسْتَعَاذَنِي لَأُعِيذَنَّهُ وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِي عَنْ نَفْسِ الْمُؤْمِنِ يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ). أخرجه البخاري في (الرقاق ح 6502) من حديث أبي هريرة. فإذا كان هذا حال الولي مع ربه سبحانه، أفيبخل عليه سبحانه بإستنزال النصر والغيث، وإبرار قسمه واستجابة دعائه في الحال وتحقيق شفاعته، وجعل حرمته أعظم من بيته الحرام، وأن يُتَوسل به إلى الله وهو حي وأن يخرق له العادات.
> أمور أثبتها الشرع الحنيف للولي الحي الصادق، وخالف الصوفية فأثبتت ما سبق للولي الميت؟؟. 
> ومما أثبته الشرع الحنيف للولي الحي من تصريف في الكون ونحوه بقوة الله ومشيئته أمور:
> ...


لاعلاقة لهذا الكلام بأصل الموضوع..والأخ لم يذكر لفظ الصوفية ولامذهبهم إنما أورد بعض النصوص من كلامه..فلاداعي لقولك أن في هذه النقول إساءة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله....

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج إلى كل هذا الإستغراب من أخونا الفاضل ابن الوزير فإن مسألة أحياء الموتى بأذن الله لم يشترك فيها الأنبياء ومن هو دونهم من الأولياء الأتقياء فقط بل حتى شرار الكفار من الطواغيت قد ثبت أنهم يستطيعون أحياء الموتى بأذن الله كما سوف يفعل المسيح الدجال فالأمر لا غرابة فيه لأنه يكون بأذن الله وليس استقلالاً والله أعلم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> الموضوع سهل لا يحتاج إلى كل هذا الإستغراب من أخونا الفاضل ابن الوزير فإن مسألة أحياء الموتى بأذن الله لم يشترك فيها الأنبياء ومن هو دونهم من الأولياء الأتقياء فقط بل حتى شرار الكفار من الطواغيت قد ثبت أنهم يستطيعون أحياء الموتى بأذن الله كما سوف يفعل المسيح الدجال فالأمر لا غرابة فيه لأنه يكون بأذن الله وليس استقلالاً والله أعلم.


نعم...ومارأينا  في موضوع الأخ استغرابا  حفظك الله

----------


## الحُميدي

وأضف إلى هذا قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ان الله يرى في المنام ..؟؟

اخي الإمام الدهلوي كلامك مجمل يحتاج للتفصيل ...،فشتانى بين من قامت الحجة على انه يحيي الموتى بإذن الله ، وبين من يُزعم له أنه يحيي الموتى بدون حجة ولا برهان ،..

إن ادعاء ان فلان يحيي الموتى بإذن الله يحتاج إلى برهان ...،

ورغم هذا وذاك فشيخ الإسلام  يكفيه مدحا وثناء هذا اللقب الذي إذا أطلق مجردا فلا يعنى أحد به إلا هو رحمه الله ...،مع اننا لا ندعي العصمة لأحد ...،

هذا حتى لا يظن أحد اننا نقلل من شأن هذا العلم الهمام ..،

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

إذا أوردت كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  بهذه الصورة وتحت هذا العنوان فلابد أن تفهم مقصده وتبينه للناس ومن رد المتشابه إلى المحكم من كلامه رحمه الله.. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى    3 / 156 ( من أصول أهل السنة التصديق بكرامات الأولياء وما يجري الله على أيديهم من خوارق العادات في أنواع العلوم والمكاشفات وأنواع القدرة والتأثيرات )  
مراد ابن تيمية رحمه الله هنا هو الحديث عن كرامة الولي عند أهل السنة الذين يؤمنون بهذا الأصل كما ثبت من واقع الكتاب والسنة وقد رد ابن تيمية على من ادعى أن الأولياء يتصرفون في الوجود وبين هذا الاعتقاد شركا في الربوبية ويوضح ذلك آخر العبارة في كلامه السابق حيث قال ( وأنواع القدرة والتأثيرات كالمأثور عن سالف الأمم في سورة الكهف وغيرها وعن صدر هذه الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر قرون الأمة وهي موجودة فيها إلى يوم القيامة ) فالمقصود المتقرر مما سلف هو أن هذا الكلام لا ينزل إلا على ما صح به الدليل وثبت وقوعه من كرامات للصالحين من سلف هذه الأمة. 
وإذا تأملت هذا النص عن ابن تيميه تجد أن فيه تقرير لمعتقد أهل السنة بأن الأولياء ليس لهم قدرة على إحداث الكرامة بل أنها منة من الله عز وجل عليهم بلا تطلب منهم ولا إرادة لذلك قال شيخ الإسلام ( ما يجري الله على أيديهم ...) ولم يقل ما أجراه الولي.....

وكل ما سبق يكون للولي الصالح في حال حياته لا بعد وفاته ليس كما يعتقده من خالف أهل السنة من الصوفية وغيرهم إذ الولي عندهم ميت غالبا!!
ولا بد من بيان الفارق في مثل هذا المقام بين الخوارق والكرامات فكل خارق بحق الولي هو كرامة وليس كل خارق بحق الشقي كرامة قال شيخ الإسلام في كتابه (الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان) ص 150 ( كرامات الأولياء لا بد أن يكون سببها الإيمان والتقوى فما كان سببه الكفر والفسوق والعصيان فهو من خوارق أعداء الله لا من كرامات أولياء الله فمن كانت خوارقه لا تحصل بالصلاة والقراءة والذكر وقيام الليل والدعاء وإنما تحصل عند الشرك مثل دعاء الميت والغائب أو بالفسق والعصيان وأكل المحرمات ومثل الغناء والرقص  فهذه أحوال شيطانية كما قال تعالى {وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ }الزخرف36..
والله أعلم....
 والحمدلله رب العالمين.....

----------


## طارق منينة

اخي امام الاندلس
لم اكن بتعليقي  ارد علي الاخ صاحب العنوان -الاخ الوزير-اكرمه الله ونفعنا بماتنتج موضوعاته من تعليقات مهمة  كما تفيدنا موضوعاتك
ووالله ماكتبت ماكتبت وفي نفسي ان اخونا مخالف لشيخ الاسلام وموافق للصوفية المخرفة المخرفة  او مخالف لي اقوم بنقده ! او لعقيدة السلف او او
وانما كتبته ارتجالا وتعليقا سريعا علي البديهة  كما افعل غالبا وحتي بلااصلاح للاخطاء الناتجة عن السرعة
فان كنت اخطات في حقه فليغفر لي
 وذكري للصوفية ليس تعليق عليه ولاقصدته به  ولارود ذلك في ذهني وانما كتبته لما ورد وعلق بذهني عن الصوفية فهذا يرد غالبا علي ذهن قاريء الموضوع -يرد امر الصوفية - فالامر كان للتوضيح وليس للنقد 
ومن حق اخونا ان يكتب عنوان للاثارة علي ان يكون حق وانا افعل احيانا هذا ولكن في منتديات اخري قصد اثارة الموضوعات العلمية او للمشاغبة مع بعض المبتدعة في مسائل بديهية ضرورية ويكون لهم نشاط واضح 
لكن هنا ماقصدت اي شيء من هذا بتعليقي
وفقط وجدته موضوعا للتدريب علي سرعة الخاطرة والكتابة علي البديهة  واستدعاء المعلومات  بلامعاناة كثيرة والمشاركة بما ينفع بلاتقصير مع صحبة طيبة وحوار نستفيد منه جميعا قد يجلبه عنوان رابط مثير او استراحة نافعة من تعب يوم شاق او التركيز علي موضوع كبير او تحريض معين علي علماني مثلا او ماشابه-يعني الامر مفيد علي كل حال 
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم حرصا 
اخوك طارق منينة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكلام المنقول عن الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله لا جديد فيه ألبتَّة! بل الجديد الذي ينبغي أن يكون هو فهمه على مذهب أهل السنَّة، حتى لا يُزعم أنَّ فيه حُجَّة لغيرهم ممَّن يخالفونهم بنبذ الكتاب والسنة واتباع البدعة وسبل الغواية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذلك يتَّضح من فهم أمورٍ:
1- إحياء الموتى أوغيره من الكرامات -بإذن الله- من فعل الله يجريه الله على يد بعض أوليائه، كرامةً له، لصلاحه واستقامته، لا لدجله وفسقه وزندقته.
2- قد تشتبه الكرامة بالفتنة التي يجعلها الله تعالى لبعض الفسقة والكفرة، إمدادًا لهم في غيِّهم واستدراجًا لغيرهم ممَّن لا يعون نصوص الوحي في عدم اتِّباع من ضلَّ عنهما، كحال الدَّجَّال الذي أشار إليه أخونا الكريم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالدَّجَّال يحيي الموتى، ولن هل ذلك لصلاحه؟ وهل ذلك كرامة له؟ وهل ذلك قرينة لاتباعه في باطله بل كفره؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا موجود حتى عند النصارى أيضًا، وممَّا يزعمونه من كلام المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام، أنَّ كثيرًا يدَعون الصلاح والهداية من أجل معجزات يأتون بها لو أمكنهم... الخ
3- هذه الكرامة أوغيرها قد تكون وقعت حقًّا، من جهة الإحياء، أوتكون متوهَّمةً، بظنِّ بعض الناس أنَّ فلانًا مات وهو لم يمت في الحقيقة، فيشتبه ذلك على العقول، فتظنَّ كرامة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تشتبه الكرامة بأنواعها بالسحر والمخرقة وإعانة الشياطين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقراءة سريعة في كتاب طبقات الشعراني ترى العجب العجاب ممَّا يسمَّى كرامةً -من الله- توزَّع على مجموعة من المهابيل والمجانين والفسقة والزنادقة!
4-  نردِّد دائمًا : أنَّ السلف وأتباعهم ليس همُّهم البحث عن الكرامة لإثبات صدق الدعوى، بل تلك طريقة أهل الزيغ والضلال، الكرامة ليست شرطًا لإثبات الصدق في الدعوى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخيرًا.. أعجب -كعجب غيري- من إيراد صاحب الموضوع موضوعًا بلا زمام ولا خطام، دون بيان فائدته أومغزاه منه..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعلى الأقل ينبغي لمن أراد أن يفيد إخوانه أن يبيِّن مقصوده من هذا النقل أوذاك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فماذا كان لو كان ابن تيمية يقول إن من الكرامات إحياء الأموات؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا سأعدِّل في عنوان الموضوع حتى يوافقنا فيه صاحب الموضوع أويخالفنا في مراده منه.
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> لاعلاقة لهذا الكلام بأصل الموضوع..والأخ لم يذكر لفظ الصوفية ولامذهبهم إنما أورد بعض النصوص من كلامه..فلاداعي لقولك أن في هذه النقول إساءة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله....



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم ليست  إساءة  الظن من شيم اخيك فلا تجزع ..
اما ما تفضلت به  -من اعتراض- فلا يستقيم ذلك اني سبق وان بينت باني لا اقصد -اخي- بتعقيبي بل هو من باب الفائدة وتعديل ما قد يفهم -خطا- من مشاركة اخي دون قصد منه ... فلتتامل ولتلتمس العذر لاخوانك وفقني الله واياك للخير والتقوى

----------


## إمام الأندلس

اعتذر للاخوة الأفاضل..

----------


## الشريف ابن الوزير اليماني

أولا: أشكر الاخوة الأحبة على مشاركاتهم التي استفدت منها إلا مشاركة الأخ سليمان الخراشي ـ بارك الله فيه ـ فهو دائم يستحضر نظرية المؤامرة لكل من يظن منه مخالفته, و لا أقول مخالفة أهل السنة و الجماعة, وهذا واضح...و أنا أوثر الحق الذي فهمه السلف و ليس الذي فهمه الأخ الخراشي...
ثانيا: أشكر الأخ الفاضل عدنان البخاري على استبدال عنوان الموضوع بذلك العنوان الجميل الذي وضعه...و لك يا أخي مطلق الصلاحية في تغيير أي عنوان لموضوعاتي و إن كان لا بأس بها فاختر لي الأفضل...و جزاكم الله خيرا.
ثالثا: أنا لم أستوسق كلام شيخ الاسلام ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لنصرة مذهب الطرقية القائمة على الخرافة و الدجل و تلبيس إبليس عليهم في كثير من الأحيان....فأنا لا يعنني الاسم بل من ادعى أنه صوفي نعرض أقواله و أفعاله على الكتاب و السنة و أقوال سلف الأمة فإن وافق ذلك رضيناه و إلا رددنا عليه و بينا زيف قوله و عمله بأدب السلف...

----------


## الشريف ابن الوزير اليماني

و جزاكم الله خيرا إمام الأندلس... على مداخلاتك القيمة...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ... ثالثا: أنا لم أستوسق كلام شيخ الاسلام ـ رضي الله عنه ـ لنصرة مذهب الطرقية القائمة على الخرافة و الدجل و تلبيس إبليس عليهم في كثير من الأحيان....فأنا لا يعنني الاسم بل من ادعى أنه صوفي نعرض أقواله و أفعاله على الكتاب و السنة وأقوال سلف الأمة فإن وافق ذلك رضيناه و إلا رددنا عليه و بينا زيف قوله و عمله بأدب السلف...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. نرجو أن تكون كذلك.. ولكنَّك لم تبيِّن لنا ما مقصودك من هذا الموضوع؟ لم أوردَّته هكذا دون تعليق. 
فما دامت الشكوك ونظريَّة المؤامرة حاضرة عند بعض الإخوة فلم لا تزيلها ببيان مقصودك من هذا الموضوع وفَّقك الله؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا ما ألمحتُ إليه في مشاركتي السابقة.. ينبغي لمن نقل نقلًا عن أحد الأعلام -في هذا الموضوع أوغيره- أن يبيِّن لنا مطلوبه منه..

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

أسأل الله لك التوفيق لما يُحب ويرضى ، وأن يجعلك من أنصار دينه ، وما استغربته هو ما استغربه الشيخ عدنان وغيره : " الهدف من المقال ، والعنوان الغريب " ..

والظن بك أنك من دعاة أهل السنة - كما بينتَ - ، ممن يُعلمون الناس ويرشدونهم إلى لزوم السنة ، والحذر من البدعة والشرك ، مبتدئين ذلك بتعليم " التوحيد " ، والعقيدة الصحيحة ، والعلم النافع  .

فهذا هو التوفيق والفلاح .. 

لا كحال من يُجهد نفسه ، ويُضيع أيامه وسني عمره في ترويج الشرك والخرافة ، وصرف القلوب إلى عبادة غير الله - عافاني الله وإياك - .

وهنا رابط مفيد :

http://www.kalemat.org/sections.php?so=va&aid=85

وهنا :

http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/....cfm?id=114582

----------


## الشريف ابن الوزير اليماني

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي سليمان...على الروابط..
و لست و لله الحمد أرضى بديلا عن الأخذ بالكتاب و السنة و أقوال سلف الأمة, دون الالتفات إلى من سواهم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيك.. نرجو أن تكون كذلك.. ولكنَّك لم تبيِّن لنا ما مقصودك من هذا الموضوع؟ لم أوردَّته هكذا دون تعليق. 
> فما دامت الشكوك ونظريَّة المؤامرة حاضرة عند بعض الإخوة فلم لا تزيلها ببيان مقصودك من هذا الموضوع وفَّقك الله؟
> -في هذا الموضوع أوغيره- أن يبيِّن لنا مطلوبه منه..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك يا أيها الشريف.. ولكنِّي أراك قد أهملت طلبي إليك!

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 



> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله :0000000000
> (( وأما مصدقوهم فهم معترفون بأن ما يأتون به هو من آيات الأنبياء مع أنه لا تصل آيات الاتباع الى مثل آيات المتبوع مطلقا وإن كانوا قد يشاركونه في بعضها كاحياء الموتى وتكثير الطعام والشراب فلا يشركونه في القرآن وفلق البحر وانشقاق القمر لأن الله فضل الانبياء على غيرهم )). النبوات ص232


لي استفسار أريد له إجابة 00 في هذا النص قسم شيخ الاسلام المعجزات أو الكرامات أو خوارق العادات الى قسمين : قسم يشترك فيه الأنبياء وأتباعهم ، وقسم آخر يخص الأنبياء وحدهم  
وجعل - رحمه الله - من القسم الأول احياء الموتى وتكثير الطعام والشراب بينما جعل من القسم الثاني القرآن وفلق البحر وانشقاق القمر ، وقد سلم الجميع بذلك !
فهل من موضح لي الحد الفاصل بين ما يمكن أن يشترك فيه الأتباع مع رسلهم من خوارق العادات وبين ما يخص الأنبياء وحدهم ولا يجوز أن يشاركهم فيه أحد ، وما الدليل على ذلك ؟؟؟
ولماذا لا نجعل احياء الموتى من القسم الثاني الذي يخص الأنبياء وحدهم ، حيث هو أشبه بالقرآن والعصا وانشقاق القمر من حيث كانت دلالة على النبوة بخلاف تكثير الطعام والشراب ؟؟؟
وهل هذه الروايات التي رواها شيخ الاسلام تصلح دليلا على ما يقول ؟؟؟
وهل لو حكي أن ولياً أو صالحاً ضرب بعصاه حجراً فانفجر الماء منه ، وجب علينا أن نلحق هذه المعجزة او الكرامة بالقسم الأول ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشريف ابن الوزير اليماني

المقصود من هذه النقولات الرد على من ينكر مثل هذه الكرمات من بعض العقلانيين الذين انتسبوا للسلفية...و كذلك لبيان أن كثيرا من المسائل التي قد ينكرها من ينتسب للسلفية قد قال بها علماء أجلاء مجددون من أمثال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس الله روحه ـ...

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> المقصود من هذه النقولات الرد على من ينكر مثل هذه الكرمات من بعض العقلانيين الذين انتسبوا للسلفية...و كذلك لبيان أن كثيرا من المسائل التي قد ينكرها من ينتسب للسلفية قد قال بها علماء أجلاء مجددون من أمثال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس الله روحه ـ...


اخي الشريف -جملك الله بالتقى- وان سلمت بشطر جوابك الاول ففي شطره الثاني كثير من "الايهام" فقولك -عفى الله عنك - "لبيان أن كثيرا من المسائل التي قد ينكرها من ينتسب للسلفية قد قال بها علماء أجلاء مجددون من أمثال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس الله روحه ـ" فيه نوع من التحامل فلا اظن عاميا -مثلي- ممن شرفه الله بحب السلفية واهلها -جعلني الله واياك منهم- ينكر كرامات الاولياء كما صحت بها النصوص فكيف بطالب علم ..!! الذي اعلمه ان طلبة العلم ممن تشرف بوصف "السلفية" من احرص الناس على تعلم وتعليم وتحقيق وتدقيق قضايا الاعتقاد بما فيها باب "الولاية والكرامة"  ولا اظن احدا ممن كان هذا حاله يمكن ان يقال فيه "كثيرا من المسائل التي قد ينكرها من ينتسب للسلفية قد قال بها علماء أجلاء مجددون من أمثال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس الله روحه ـ." فليتامل -اخي-  وفقني الله واياه لكل خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم.. جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا الكريم العاصمي..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا بدوري أسألك أخانا الكريم الشريف اليماني أن تسمِّي لنا بعض السلفيين ممَّن وصفتهم بـ(العقلانيين)، ممَّن قال بهذا القول؛ وذلك حتى تتمَّ مناقشة الملابسات -إن كانت- التي جعلت سلفيًّا يقول بذلك، وهو ينسب طريقته للسَّلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم وعنا أجمعين.




> فهل من موضح لي الحد الفاصل بين ما يمكن أن يشترك فيه الأتباع مع رسلهم من خوارق العادات وبين ما يخص الأنبياء وحدهم ولا يجوز أن يشاركهم فيه أحد ، وما الدليل على ذلك ؟؟؟
> ولماذا لا نجعل احياء الموتى من القسم الثاني الذي يخص الأنبياء وحدهم ، حيث هو أشبه بالقرآن والعصا وانشقاق القمر من حيث كانت دلالة على النبوة بخلاف تكثير الطعام والشراب ؟؟؟
> وهل هذه الروايات التي رواها شيخ الاسلام تصلح دليلا على ما يقول ؟؟؟
> وهل لو حكي أن ولياً أو صالحاً ضرب بعصاه حجراً فانفجر الماء منه ، وجب علينا أن نلحق هذه المعجزة او الكرامة بالقسم الأول ؟؟؟؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ملخَّص ما يُقال أنَّه لا إشكال في كلام شيخ الإسلام؛ إذ إنَّ المفهوم من كلامه أنَّه لم يمنع ولم يحصر شيئًا من شيءٍ عن أحدٍ أوعليه؛ بل حكى الواقع الذي وقع، ممَّا حكاه الله لنا، كانشقاق القمر، وفلق البحر، والقرآن.. وإن كان الأخير معلوم البداهة من نصوص الشرع كونه من اختصاص الأنبياء وعدم شراكة الأولياء لهم فيه؛ لأجل الوحي وانقطاعه دونهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أرَ في كلامه رحمه الله أنَّ شيئًا من هذه -ممَّا سمَّيته قسمًا- فيه دلالة على النبوَّة، بل هذا من فهمك له، وهو غلطٌ. حاشا القرآن وهو معلوم البداهة من دين الله فلا يحتاج للتعريج عليه كما تقدَّم.
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## شريف شلبي

> ولم أرَ في كلامه رحمه الله أنَّ شيئًا من هذه -ممَّا سمَّيته قسمًا- فيه دلالة على النبوَّة، بل هذا من فهمك له، وهو غلطٌ. حاشا القرآن وهو معلوم البداهة من دين الله فلا يحتاج للتعريج عليه كما تقدَّم.    وبالله التوفيق.


أليست عصا موسى دليل نبوته " قال إن كنت جئت بآية فائت بها إن كنت من الصادقين * فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين " هل فهمي للعصا أنه دليل نبوة فهم شخصي خاطئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم إن كلام شيخ الاسلام واضح في جعل هذه الخوارق قسمين وأرجوك أن تعيد قراءة كلامه مرة أخرى ؟

  "وأما مصدقوهم فهم معترفون بأن ما يأتون به هو من آيات الأنبياء مع أنه لا تصل آيات الاتباع الى مثل آيات المتبوع مطلقا وإن كانوا قد يشاركونه في بعضها كاحياء الموتى وتكثير الطعام والشراب فلا يشركونه في القرآن وفلق البحر وانشقاق القمر لأن الله فضل الانبياء على غيرهم " 
والسؤال مرة اخرى ما الحد الفاصل بين القسمين المذكروين وما الدليل على ذلك ؟
وسؤال آخر : هل يلزمني الايمان بأن إحياء الموتى يمكن أن يقع على يد ولي ؟؟؟؟ وما موقف من ينكر ذلك حيث إحياء الموتى من شأن الخالق عز وجل ، ولم يثبت بالنص عن أحد من خلقه سوى عيسى عليه السلام كآية من ربه على نبوته ، والمسيح الدجال لمرة واحدة فقط فتنة للناس في آخر الزمان ، في البخاري : فَيَقُولُ الدَّجَّالُ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ قَتَلْتُ هَذَا ثُمَّ أَحْيَيْتُهُ هَلْ تَشُكُّونَ فِي الْأَمْرِ فَيَقُولُونَ لَا فَيَقْتُلُهُ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيهِ فَيَقُولُ وَاللَّهِ مَا كُنْتُ فِيكَ أَشَدَّ بَصِيرَةً مِنِّي الْيَوْمَ فَيُرِيدُ الدَّجَّالُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ فَلَا يُسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِ .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أليست عصا موسى دليل نبوته " قال إن كنت جئت بآية فائت بها إن كنت من الصادقين * فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين " هل فهمي للعصا أنه دليل نبوة فهم شخصي خاطئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ثم إن كلام شيخ الاسلام واضح في جعل هذه الخوارق قسمين وأرجوك أن تعيد قراءة كلامه مرة أخرى ؟
>   "وأما مصدقوهم فهم معترفون بأن ما يأتون به هو من آيات الأنبياء مع أنه لا تصل آيات الاتباع الى مثل آيات المتبوع مطلقا وإن كانوا قد يشاركونه في بعضها كاحياء الموتى وتكثير الطعام والشراب فلا يشركونه في القرآن وفلق البحر وانشقاق القمر لأن الله فضل الانبياء على غيرهم " 
> والسؤال مرة اخرى ما الحد الفاصل بين القسمين المذكروين وما الدليل على ذلك ؟
> وسؤال آخر : هل يلزمني الايمان بأن إحياء الموتى يمكن أن يقع على يد ولي ؟؟؟؟ وما موقف من ينكر ذلك حيث إحياء الموتى من شأن الخالق عز وجل ، ولم يثبت بالنص عن أحد من خلقه سوى عيسى عليه السلام كآية من ربه على نبوته ، والمسيح الدجال لمرة واحدة فقط فتنة للناس في آخر الزمان ، في البخاري : فَيَقُولُ الدَّجَّالُ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ قَتَلْتُ هَذَا ثُمَّ أَحْيَيْتُهُ هَلْ تَشُكُّونَ فِي الْأَمْرِ فَيَقُولُونَ لَا فَيَقْتُلُهُ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيهِ فَيَقُولُ وَاللَّهِ مَا كُنْتُ فِيكَ أَشَدَّ بَصِيرَةً مِنِّي الْيَوْمَ فَيُرِيدُ الدَّجَّالُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ فَلَا يُسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِ .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الملاحظ في بعض الناس انهم قد انتهجوا منهجًا عقلانيًا مقدسًا للعقل المريض الضعيف! ثم يتعب نفسه بمحاولة تأويل أوتمرير النصوص المخالفة له! فالأصل هو العقل ثم ننظر في النص ونحاول تمريره بتأويل.. أونرده إن لم ..!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مادام أنك -يا أخانا- مصر على (التقسيم الذي لم أفهمه أنا من كلام الشيخ) =فالحد الفاصل بين المعجزة والكرامة هو أن الأولى مرتبطة بدعوى النبوة، والأخرى ليست كذلك. وأيضًا.. الثانية تابعة للتصديق بالأولى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخلينا نتناقش بالنظر العقلي يا أخانا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولاً.. ما قال أحد حتى الآن إن الولي يحيى الموتى بإذنه هو، بل بإذن الله، حتى المسيح ابن مريم قيل له: ((بإذن الله))، فالله هو المحيي لكن على يد ذاك النبي أوالولي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم أنت تثبته للدجال، وأضيف لك (المسيح ابن مريم) في الطير والإنس! فإذن ما جاز لمرة (واحدة) أوأكثر، من نبي أوشقي ما يمنعه أن يجوز مرات كثيرة من غيرهما؟ ما المانع العقلي منه؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وثانيًا.. هل إحياء الموتى من اختصاص الله وشأنه! وطرح البركة في الطعام والشراب والرزق، أوشفاء الأكمه والأبرص، أوقلب العصا ثعبانًا =ليس كذلك، بل قد يشركه فيه غيره! ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعوذ بالله من الشرك، وحاشاك أن تقول بذلك.. لكنه إلزامٌ لو فهم ذاك كذاك.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

هذا جواب من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمة لعلكم تستفيدوا منه  فقد قال رحمه الله في الرسالة ”الأصفهانية" (.. ثم قال المصنف: والدليل على نبوة الأنبياء المعجزات، والدليل على نبوة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن المعجز نظمهُ ومعناه. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: هذه الطريقة هي من أتم الطرق عند أهل الكلام والنظر... ثم لهم في تقرير دلالة المعجزة على الصدق طرق متنوعة وفي بعضها من التنازع والاضطراب ما سننبه عليه، والتزم كثيرٌ من هؤلاء إنكار خرق العادات لغير الأنبياء حتي أنكروا كرامات الأولياء والسحر ونحو ذلك. وللنظار هنا طرق متعددة منهم من لا يجعل المعجزة دليلاً بل يجعل الدليل استواء ما يدعو إليه وصحته وسلامته من التناقض... ومنهم من يوجب تصديقه بدون هذا وهذا، ومنهم من يجعل المعجزة دليلاً ويجعل أدلة أخري غير المعجزة وهذا أصحَّ الطرق ومن لم يجعل طريقها إلا المعجزة اضطر لتلك الأمور التي بها تكذيب لحق أو تصديق لباطل ولهذا كان السلف والأئمة يذمون الكلام المبتدع فإن أصحابه يخطئون إما في مسائلهم وإمَّا في دلائلهم ... وليس الأمر كما زعموا ـ أن لا طريقة إلا المعجزة  ـ بل معرفتها بغير المعجزات ممكنة فإن المقصود إنما هو: معرفة صدق مدعي النبوة أو كذبه... وإن شئت قلت هذا خبر. فإما أن يكون مطابقًا للمخبر، وإما أن يكون مخالفًا له سواءٌ كانت مخالفته له على وجه العمد أو الخطأ إذ قد يظن الرجل في نفسه أو غيره أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غير متعمد للكذب بل خطأ وضلال مثل كثير ممن يتمثل له الشيطان ويقول أني ربُّك ويخاطبه بأشياء وقد يقول له أحللت لك ما حرَّمْتُه على غيرك، وأنت عبدي ورسولي، وأنت أفضل أهل الأرض وأمثال هذه الأكاذيب... فإذا كان مدعي الرسالة لم يكن صادقًا فلابد أن يكون كاذبًا عمدًا أو ضلالاً فالتمييز بين الصادق والكاذب له طرق كثيرة فيما هو دون دعوي النبوة فكيف بدعوي النبوة، ومعلوم أن مدعي الرسالة إما أن يكون من أفضل الخلق وأكملهم، وإما أن يكون من أنقص الخلق وأرذلهم، ولهذا قال أحد أكابر ثقيف للنبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: واللهِ لا أقول لك كلمة واحدة إن كنت صادقًا فأنت أجلّ في عيني من أن أرد عليك، وإن كنت كاذبًا فأنتَ أحقر مِنْ أن أردَّ عليك، فكيف يشتبه أفضل الخلق وأكملهم بأنقص الخلق وأرذلهم وما أحسن قول حسَّان:
  لو لم تكن فيه آياتٌ مبينة     كانت بديهته تأتيك بالخبر
وما من أحد ادعي النبوة من الكذابين إلا وقد ظهر عليه من الجهل والكذب والفجور واستحواذ الشياطين عليه ما ظهر لمن له أدني تمييز، وما من أحد ادعي النبوة من الصادقين إلا وقد ظهر عليه من العلم والصدق والبر وأنواع الخيرات ما ظهر لمن له أدني تمييز، فإن الرسول لابد أن يخبر الناس بأمور ويأمرهم بأمور ولابد أن يفعل أمورًا. والكذاب يظهر في نفس ما يأمر به ويخبر عنه وما يفعله ما يبين به كذبه من وجوه كثيرة، والصادق يظهر في نفس ما يأمر به وما يخبر عنه ويفعله ما يظهر به صدقه من وجوه كثيرة... إذ الصدق مستلزم للبر والكذب مستلزم للفجور كما في الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «عليكم بالصدق فإنَّ الصدقَ يهدي إلى البرِّ وإنَّ البرَّ يهدي إلى الجنَّةِ ولا يزال الرجلُ يصدقُ ويتحري الصدق حتي يكتب عند الله صدِّيقًا، وإيَّاكم والكذب فإنَّ الكذبَ يهدي إلى الفجور وإنَّ الفجورَ يهدي إلى النار ولا يزال الرجل يكذبُ ويتحري الكذبَ حتي يُكتَبَ عندَ الله كذَّابًا» ولهذا قال تعالى: " هل أنبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين تنزل على كل أفاك أثيم يلقون السمع وأكثرهم كاذبون والشعراء يتبعهم الغاون ألم تر أنهم في كل واد يهيمون وأنهم يقولن ما لا يفعلون " إلى أن يقول: فمن عرف الرسول وصدقه ووفاءه ومطابقة قوله لعلمه عَلِمَ علمًا يقينيًا أنه ليس بشاعر ولا كاهن ولا كاذب. والنَّاسُ يميزون بين الصادق والكاذب بأنواع من الأدلة حتي في المدعين في الصناعات والمقالات كالفلاحة والنساجة والكتابة وعلم النحو والطب والفقه وغير ذلك، فما من أحد يدَّعي العلم بصناعة أو مقالة إلا والتفريق في ذلك بين الصادق والكاذب له وجوه كثيرة ... والنبوة مشتملة على علوم وأعمال وهي أشرف العلوم وأشرف الأعمال فكيف يشتبه الصادق فيها بالكاذب ولا يتبين صدق الصادق وكذب الكاذب من وجوه كثيرة لاسيما والعالم لا يخلو من آثار نبي من لدن آدم إلى زماننا وقد علم جنس ما جاءت به الأنبياء والمرسلون وما كانوا يدعون إليه ويأمرون به، ولم تزل آثار المرسلين في الأرض ولم يزل عند الناس من آثار الرسل ما يعرفون جنس ما جاءت به الرسل ويفرقون به بين الرسل وغير الرسل، فلو قدر أن رجلاً جاء في زمان إمكان بعث الرسل وأمر بالشرك وعبادة الأوثان وإباحة الفواحش والظلم والكذب ولم يأمر بعبادة الله ولا بالإيمان باليوم الآخر هل كان مثل هذا يحتاج أن يُطالب بمعجزة أو يُشكُّ في كذبه أنه نبيٌّ. ولو قُدِّر أنه أتي بما يُظنُّ أنه معجزة لعُلِمَ أنه من جنس المخاريق أو الفتن والمحن ولهذا لما كان الدجال يدعي الألوهية لم يكن ما يأتي به دالاً على صدقه للعلم أن دعواه ممتنعة في نفسها وأنه كذَّاب. إلى أن يقول: ونحن لا ننكر أن الرجل قد يتغير ويصير متعمد الكذب بعد أن لم يكن كذلك لكن إذا استحال وتغير ظهر ذلك لمن يخبره ويطلع على أموره، ولهذا لما كانت خديجة رضى الله عنها تعلم من النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه الصادق البار قال لها لما جاءه الوحي «إني قد خشيتُ على عقلي» فقالت: كلا والله لا يخزيكَ الله إنَّك لتصلُ الرحِمَ وتَصْدُق الحديث وتحمل الكَلَّ وتُقْرِي الضيف وتكسب المعدوم وتعين على نوائب الحق. فهو لم يخف من تعمد الكذب فإنه يعلم من نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يكذب لكن خاف في أول الأمر أن يكون قد عرض له عارض سوء وهو المقام الثاني فذكرت له خديجة ما ينفي هذا وهو ما كان مجبولاً عليه من مكارم الأخلاق، ومحاسن الشيم والأعمال وهو الصدق المستلزم للعدل والإحسان إلى الخلق ومن جمع فيه الصدق والعدل والإحسان لم يكن ممن يخزيه الله... وقد علم من سنَّةِ الله أن من جبله الله على الأخلاق المحمودة ونزَّهَهُ عن الأخلاق المذمومة فإنه لا يخزيه. وأيضًا فالنبوة في الآدميين من عهد آدم عليه السلام فإنه كان نبيًّا وكان قومه يعلمون نبوته وأحواله بالاضطرار وقد عُلِمَ جنس ما يدعو إليه الرسل وجنس أحوالهم فالمدعي للرسالة في زمن الإمكان إذا أتي بما ظهر به مخالفته للرسل عُلِمَ أنه ليس منهم وإذا أتي بما هو من خصائص الرسل عُلِمَ أنه منهم لا سيما إذا علم أنه لابد من رسولٍ منتظر وعلم أن لذلك الرسول صفات متعددة تميزه عن سواه فهذا قد يبلغ بصاحبه إلى العلم الضروري بأن هذا هو الرسول المنتظر ولهذا قال تعالى: " الذين ءاتيناهم الكتب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم إن فريقاً منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون ". 
والمسلك الأول: النوعي: وهو مما استدل به النجاشي على نبوته، فإنه لما استخبرهم عما يخبر به واستقرأهم القرآن فقرءوه عليه قال إنَّ هذا والذي جاء به موسي ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة. 
والمسلك الثاني: الشخصي: استدل به هرقل ملك الروم. ثم يشرع شيخ الإسلام في شرح أسئلة هرقل لأبي سفيان عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحواله معهم للاستدلال بها على صدقه. إلى أن يقول: إن من تأمل ما جاءت به الرسل عليهم السلام فيما أخبرت به وما أمرت به علم بالضرورة أن مثل هذا لا يصدر إلا عن أعلم الناس وأصدقهم وأبرهم، وأن مثل هذا ممتنع صدوره عن كاذب متعمد للكذب مفتر على الله يخبر عنه بالكذب الصريح أو مخطئ ضال هناك يظن أن الله تعالى أرسله ولم يرسله وذلك لأن فيما أخبروا به وما أمروا به من الاحكام والإتقان وكشف الحقائق وهدي الخلائق وبيان ما يعلمه العقل جملة ويعجز عن معرفته تفصيلاً ما يبين أنهم من العلم والمعرفة والخبرة في الغاية التي باينوا بها أعلم الخلق من سواهم فيمتنع أن يصدر مثل ذلك عن جاهل ضال، وفيها من الرحمة والمصلحة والهدي والخير، ودلالة الخلق على ما ينفعهم ومنع ما يضرهم ما يبين أن ذلك صدر عن راحم بار يقصد غاية الخير والمنفعة بالخلق وإذا كان ذلك يدل على كمال علمهم وكمال حسن مقصدهم فمن تم علمه وتم حسن قصده امتنع أن يكون كاذبًا على الله يدعي عليه هذه الدعوي العظيمة التي لا يكون أفجر من صاحبها إذا كان كاذبًا متعمدًا ولا أجهل منه إن كان مخطئًا. وهذه الطريقة تُسلك جملة في حق الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام وتفصيلاً في حق واحد واحد بعينه. ثم يستطرد. إلى أن يقول: ولا ريب أنه يُعلم من أمور الربِّ سبحانه بما نصبه من الأدلة المعاينة الحسية التي يعقل بها بنفسها وبالأمثال المضروبة وهي الأقيسة العقلية ما يمتنع معه خفاء كذب الكاذب بل يمتنع معه خفاء صدق الصادق فالدجال مثلاً قد عُلم بوجوه متعددة ضرورية أنه ليس هو الله وأنه كافر مفتر وإذا كانت دعواه معلومًا كذبها ضرورة لم يكن ما يأتي به من الشبهات مصدقًا لها إذ العلوم الضرورية لا تقدح فيها الطرق النظرية فإن الضروريات أصل النظريات فلو قدح بها فيها لزم إبطال الأصل بالفرع فيبطلان جميعًا.
فإنه يظهر أيضًا من عجزه ما ينفي دعواه، وكذلك من أباح الفواحش والمظالم والشرك والكذب مدعيًا للنبوة يُعلم بالاضطرار كذبه للعلم الضروري بأن الله سبحانه لا يأمر بهذا سواء قيل أن العقل يعلم به حسن الأفعال وقبحها أو لا يُعلم به. فليس كلما أمكن في العقل وقوعه وكان الله قادرًا عليه يُشك في وقوعه بل نحن نعلم بالضرورة أن البحار لم تنقلب دمًا وأن الجبال لم تنقلب يواقيت وإن لم يسند ذلك إلى دليل معين وإن كنا عالمين بأن الله قادر على قلب ذلك لكن العلم بالوقوع وعدمه شيء والعلم بإمكان ذلك من قدرة الله سبحانه شيء، وكل ذي فطرة سليمة يعلم بالاضطرار أن الله تعالى لا يأمر عباده بالكذب والظلم والشرك والفواحش وأمثال ذلك مما قد يأتي به كثير من الكذابين. بل يعلم بفطرته السليمة ما يناسب حال الربوبية) إهـ. الفتاوى الكبرى، طبعة دار المنار، ج5، ص 509-529.

----------


## أبو الفداء

هناك تفريق مهم بين الكرامة والمعجزة يا اخوان أرجو ألا يخفاكم.
فالمعجزة هي ذاك الخارق الذي يجريه الرب سبحانه على يد نبي من أنبيائه بغرض اعجاز قومه، اقامة للحجة المعضدة للحجة الرسالية عليهم.. (وأقول المعضدة، لأن دعوة الرسل ليست الخوارق والمعجزات سبيل اثباتها بالأصالة، وانما حجة الحق ببرهان العقل والحس هي طريق ذلك.. ثم تكون المعجزات اضافة فوق ذلك..)
بينما الكرامة هي كل خارق من سوى ذلك، لنبي أو تابع من أتباعه، يجريه الله باذنه سبحانه على يديه، بغير تطلب منه أو ارادة لذلك الخرق، تكريما له وابتلاءا للناس.. 
وبما أن غاية الاعجاز - وهي تعجيز قوم النبي عن أن يأتوا بمثل ذلك الذي أجراه الله على يده - تتطلب أن يكون الخارق عظيما، فمن المتوقع أن تجد عند النظر في النصوص أن أعظم الخوارق هي ما اختص به الأنبياء والرسل دون غيرهم، اعجازا لأقوامهم بوصفهم مرسلين اليهم من رب العالمين.. والله أعلم.

----------

